
Valve announces Half-Life: Alyx with first and only tweet for account - pugworthy
https://twitter.com/valvesoftware
======
anonytrary
Popping your Twitter account's cherry is pretty rare, especially for a well
known entity like Valve. It would be interesting to see a list of other well-
known Twitter accounts that have a single Tweet. I recall Peter Thiel doing
the same with his account[1]. For those accounts, people are basically
subscribed to a single advertisement.

[1] [https://twitter.com/peterthiel](https://twitter.com/peterthiel)

~~~
sillysaurusx
Knuth only has one tweet:
[https://twitter.com/realdonaldknuth](https://twitter.com/realdonaldknuth)

~~~
anonytrary
Interesting that there are only 8 replies. Strikes me as undervalued real
estate! Or, perhaps Donald Knuth is a more niche topic that I thought.

------
someperson
The other big VR news today is the beta release of Oculus Link, which turns
the $500 standalone Oculus Quest into a tethered low-latency PC VR headset.
This is an important innovation that deserves more attention.

Also you may have missed the recent report of Apple VR headset intended to be
released in 2022. Reportedly it will have full color cameras (unlike the
Oculus Quest) with photogrammetry of user play spaces for AR-type
applications.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21504535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21504535)

------
chemicalnovae
I'm torn between wanting it to be VR exclusive so that it takes full advantage
of the interesting differences between VR and reg. gaming, and wanting it to
be non-'VR exclusive' so that I might actually get a chance to play it without
having to fork out for VR gear that I otherwise have little interest in.

------
sillysaurusx
To celebrate, I got Dr Kleiner to sing "I am the very model of a modern major
general":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=koU3L7WBz_s&...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=koU3L7WBz_s&feature=emb_logo)

------
birracerveza
This is either going to be groundbreaking or a massive disappointment. There
is no in-between.

VR unlocked a whole new world of possibilities which are yet to be explored.
If they manage to innovate the way they did with Half Life 2, then oh boy we
are in for a treat. On the flip side, if it turns out to be just a run-of-the-
mill game _but in VR_ it would be a damn waste. Even if it is a good game.

They have to show us something new and never seen before, just like they did
with HL2, to show us why VR is the next step in gaming. If anyone can do it,
it's Valve. And it's in their best interest to do so, seeing how much they
invested in it.

Let's hope that Old Valve didn't lose their souls with all that Steam money.
But I'll trust them on this one.

------
gabrielblack
Hacked Twitter account ? I purchased the "Orange Box" I think 10 years ago,
than I changed city and the games remained in a store facility for years.
Recently, I've recovered the box, still being able to register the game, I
played and completed all the Half Life episodes. I thought the last hope to
have and ending to the saga was the Project Borealis. Let's see ... If it
isn't a fake, they was waiting for me ! :-)

~~~
seba_dos1
It's HL2 prequel actually (if you trust the rumors - which to be fair already
predicted this announcement).

------
kuu
Confirmed: Valve doesn't know how to count to 3.

~~~
aasasd
Eh, it's nowhere near Super Hyper Street Fighter II Turbo Extra Special
Champion Edition.

~~~
kuu
* Portal

* Left 4 Dead

* Dota

* Half Life

All stuck in version 2 :P

------
akerro
Let's hope it's not a card game

~~~
psv1
Unlikely - that would be such a waste of VR.

~~~
cltsang
Have you seen what VR card game is like? e.g. Skyworld: Kingdom Brawl
[https://youtu.be/Gd06C6le-2c](https://youtu.be/Gd06C6le-2c)

I don't think VR card game is a waste of VR. It's just very different from
traditional card games.

------
psv1
I have no idea what Alyx means but I'm so envious of whoever came up with the
name.

~~~
sourceless
It’s the name of the main female allied npc in the Half Life 2 series

------
merricksb
Discussed in earlier post here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21569244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21569244)

------
boomboomsubban
Anyone know how many followers the account had ten hours ago? I wonder if
they've been planning this since they created the account in June.

~~~
hiergiltdiestfu
Apparently around 800:
[https://socialblade.com/twitter/user/valvesoftware/monthly](https://socialblade.com/twitter/user/valvesoftware/monthly)

------
koiz
This is going to be a great spark in VR's timeline.

There's a lot of things happening at once in the VR sphere, its a very
exciting time.

------
bitL
Cool, VR might survive this cycle after all...

------
jhanschoo
Let's see if it can make it to 3 tweets.

------
theawesomekhan
Half Life 3

~~~
me_me_me
More like Half Life 1.5

